# Building a SAFE home heater



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I've been researching alot of alternative fuels these days, at least hydrogen and solar but as of late I've been trying to establish more realistic goals such as some interesting improvements to the heating system in my home.


I'm looking to build a small, portable 115v ac powered heater that runs on water, the design would include a small radiator possibly just a small exhaust tube.

more later.


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

sorry i had to go in a hurry last time, i was just gettin off work

back to my idea:

if you look up plasma electrolysis on youtube you'll find some interesting videos of people using spark plugs to electrolyze water, now we know that plasma electrolysis will instantly break down the H2O in to HHO gas, then due to the heat of the plasma it will instantly recombine explosively (look up HHO gas explosions on youtube) therefore releasing heat and light and the quick expansion of H2O to gas form and then then implosion from detonation seem to create pressure in the form on steam. 


now i was thinking of having a make shift burner fueled by a jet of distilled water from some kind of carb jet so it shoots a very fine mist and ignited by a high quality platinum spark plug, then feeding into a metal or acrylic tube (acrylic because it would be cool to see the jet of flame, kinda like an "on" light), but this tube would drain down into a smaller tube condensing it and feeding it into a radiator with a fan blowing off of it, this system should never need to be refilled as the radiator would drain back into a reservoir that's pumping to the jet.


the questions i have are few but difficult

1. How do i wire a power supply to the spark plug that would feed it the high voltage it needs, seems like i would have to build a distributor or something? i have an old truck i can harvest parts from if needed.

2. Is the current going into the spark plug going to waste alot of energy? is there any way to get the 24kV i need while using an extremely low amperage. or some way to modify the frequency so that it uses less electricity.


also here is the video that kinda won me over on the principles of plasma electrolysis. look at all the steam coming off that first plug


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs-Uk511S_I


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't know about the distributor part of the equation.... it only distributes the high voltage to the spark plugs and does not actually create it. The coil is what steps up the voltage needed to create the spark.

Maybe you could check out the transformers that are used for neon lights?? It has been a long time since I have actually seen one but I think they can step the voltage up to 22 thousand volts. I don't know if an automotive coil can survive under constant use, but the 12v stepped up to 45K volts does sound viable in creating Hydrogen gas.

If you figure it out, you best keep it secret until you get a patent!!


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, this all came from working with "conventional" electrolysis, trying different things to boost HHO gas production, Pulse Width Modifiers are nice but good ones are expensive, they say the magic frequency is around 20-50khz reports vary. But then there were a few fringe reports of excess hydrogen and way to much excess heat coming from plasma electrolysis, so i started to look into it and i found some old patents that make MUCH more sense now that i understood electrolysis better, like the modification of a plasma torch into what could be the future of all power in vehicles, the best part is that it could be in the form of a spark plug and be used in all ICE's. 

But my idea is simpler, i want something that uses easy to obtain parts and can be assembled by practically anyone, then i will tour the country, setting these units up for people and setting them free from carbon emissions, the only thing is it would obviously draw energy from an outlet to power the spark and that current draw needs to be more efficient than natural gas, which is surprisingly cheap.

Just want to test it and see if i can get some good results, i'll look into that neon sign transformer, sounds promising thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I am thinking about a Flyback transformer used on TV's should ought to work.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi BG!!

Good answer.... you talking about the so called "tripler"??

I've dealt with those.... back in the '80's....what a story that was....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all:

Let tell you what I tired and I am 100% sure that is does not work, not even close.
I used a coil, out of a old sparkplug tester. I hooked up a J8 Plug. Dripped water on it.
All it did is short out the plug. (Saw this on youtube video).

Best of luck on this 

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Would distilled water be the main requirement?? Water is nonconductive if it is pure... the minerals that are disolved in the water will cause shorting resulting in lack of arcing needed to seperate the H from the O's... dunno. 

If I get energetic I might try to find the flourescent light ballast I have/had and see what happens by suspending the output wires in some water.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried distilled water and the same thing -shorted out 

BG


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

You need to have it flowing over the electrode tips so that there is disruption of the surface tension in the water, everyone already knows that when submersed in water a spark plug wont work, however when you start the spark plug up and just spray water on it while its sitting out in the open. you will then see the water "crack".


I've done alot of electrolysis experiments and i dont think i will need anything special, check out that video i posted, it illustrates the concept perfectly. it would just be enclosed instead of out in the open. also the radiator with the fan blowing will cool the system and heat your house.


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

SABL said:


> Would distilled water be the main requirement?? Water is nonconductive if it is pure... the minerals that are disolved in the water will cause shorting resulting in lack of arcing needed to seperate the H from the O's... dunno.
> 
> If I get energetic I might try to find the flourescent light ballast I have/had and see what happens by suspending the output wires in some water.


Water is tricky, if can can pump enough juice into it then it will not matter if you have a catalyst, you will be busting those molecules with brute force, just much less efficiently.


I'm also looking for some kind of modulated power supply that put out a super high frequency like 15kHz or more preferably but anything over the lousy 60hz from the wall outlets :4-dontkno.

Please don't be careless and stick live wires into water without knowing exactly what you're doing, getting killed isn't funny and electricity is lethal.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Flybacks I read are 17kHz to 50kHz at 20 to 30 kilovolts.

I will try the mist thing this time. I just want to see for my self. Would plain water work ? Distilled could get expense.

BG


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

any water will work, and thats the beauty of my system, none of the water is lost. after the spark breaks it up to Hydrogen and Oxygen it will recombine explosively resulting in steam which will just be recycled.


----------

